# Dudas con fotodiodos



## PALLARESPUNKOI (Jul 13, 2006)

Hola quisiera q alguien me informaciónrmase sobre los siguientes fotodiodos si estan en polarizacion inversa o directa , o eso depende de como lo coloques?
los fotodiodos son los siguientes:
 BPW34 Fotodiodo receptor IR PDF  y BPW41 Fotodiodo receptor IR PDF 
otra pregunta los fototransistores dejan pasar el corinte cuAndo reciben luz ir o cuando no reciben?
GRACIAS Y SALUDOS


----------



## arm (Jul 14, 2006)

asi es, depende de como los coloques


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jul 14, 2006)

PALLARESPUNKOI dijo:
			
		

> Hola quisiera q alguien me informaciónrmase sobre los siguientes fotodiodos si estan en polarizacion inversa o directa , o eso depende de como lo coloques?
> los fotodiodos son los siguientes:
> BPW34 Fotodiodo receptor IR PDF  y BPW41 Fotodiodo receptor IR PDF
> otra pregunta los fototransistores dejan pasar el corinte cuAndo reciben luz ir o cuando no reciben?
> GRACIAS Y SALUDOS



Si, depende de como los coloques, en cuanto al fototransistor, si la luz IR que recibe es suficiente, se satura, y deja pasar una corriente de colector a emisor proporcional a la luz que recibe.

Saludos


----------



## chuko (Sep 4, 2006)

La forma correcta de utilizar un fotodiodo es en polarización inversa.
Recordemos que el fotodiodo es un diodo comun y silvestre con la juntura PN expuesta para que la radiación de fotones penetre en la misma.

La radiacion infrarroja cuando penetra en la juntura produce una corriente inversa por inyeccion de portadores minoritarios y es muy pequeña comparada con la corriente que pueda atravesar el diodo si lo polarizamos directamente.

Por lo tanto, si polarizamos un diodo directamente, lo que habremos hecho es gastar un fotodiodo para hacerlo funcionar como un diodo común y silvestre.

El fotodiodo se polariza inversamente si queremos que a traves de él pase una corriente electrica inversa que esté en funcion de la radiación recibida.


----------



## AleMarquE (May 14, 2010)

Hola a todos, alguien sabe positivamente como se prueba un fotodiodo?? Resulta que tengo uno y creo que esta muerto, para asegurarme necesito probarlo. Se prueba como cualquier diodo comun o tiene algo en particular?  He probado y no me mide resistencia ni para un lado ni para el otro, por eso supongo que no funciona.   Gracias


----------



## antiworldx (May 14, 2010)

Necesitas probarlo con el test de voltaje de encendido, donde tiene marcado un diodito... En un sentido te debe de dar entre .5 y algo y 0.7 y algo. 
El voltaje comun a temperatura ambiente es como 0.65V. Si te da cero volts o infinito, es porque no sirve.
Midiendo resistencia, solo sirve con los voltmetros analógicos, los digitales por esto tienen esa otra prueba.


----------



## AleMarquE (May 20, 2010)

ahh, mira vos... mi tester no trae esa función. Si lo pones en el simbolito del diodo solo mide resistencia y continuidad con el buzzer. Bueno, gracias por la ayuda!


----------

